# Walkie talkies on vacation?



## hefleycatz (Apr 3, 2009)

Has anyone used walkie talkies with their family when you are on vacation at a resort?


----------



## Transit (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes ,many times even on a Cruise they work well.


----------



## jancpa (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, but cell phones are just as convenient.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, especially on cruises and amusement parks.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, at the Royals in Mexico.  However, most of our communication was along the lines of "[squawk] can you hear me?", the security staff was on the same frequency, and the walkie talkies ate batteries so quickly that we soon gave up.  Cell phones would have been too costly an option out of the country.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 3, 2009)

They come in handy with the kids and grandkids especially at the beach or water park. In Mexico , my wife likes them so she can keep track of where we are.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you.   I am thinking of getting some for Harborside/Atlantis.   Our daughters are 23 and 18 and they might come in handy, as we probably won't   (see)   much of them. :hysterical: 

Any recommendations on brands?  etc. 

Thanks again.

Lee


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 3, 2009)

We used them on vacation all of the time back in the days when most cell phone plans still charged you 'roaming charges'.  They were great for amusement parks, road trips with multiple cars, anywhere that we might become separated.  Now, we just use cell phones.  

Never thought that about how we wouldn't be able to use the cell phones on a cruise or out of the country ...glad I held on to the walkie talkies.


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 3, 2009)

hefleycatz said:


> Any recommendations on brands?  etc.
> 
> Lee



If I can find mine, I'll let you know what they are. Although it says you need an FCC license, let's be real, how many of us get them? We used ours on a cruise (Alaska cruise, so cell service was spotty at best). I could be on the ship, my folks in town and we'd get reception. My brother was talking to me as he was about to go on his kayak trip (I was in town), I have no clue where he was. On the ship, it was clear as day. 

The ones I have are pretty big, but on a full charge, we could go all day, leave them on all day, and it wouldn't be close to dying. GREAT radios. Now, if I can find them to tell you what they are.

Okay, here they are. The ones I have are Midland GXT800. I think my folks got it from Costco. Here's a link to their website and the radios information: http://www.midlandradio.com/comersus/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=5518

Like I said, they are bigger, but we just strapped them to our bags/backpacks and it was all good. Didn't need all the crazy accessories except the charging station. We had 3 couples, and we all had one each. Worked out well. And not one time was anyone on "our" channel.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Years ago*

We used them years ago when the kids were young and cell phones were only for the rich.  If I had young kids now I'd use walki talki's again only because if lost or set down somewhere I wouldn't be as upset as if they lost their cell phones.  When we did use them they worked great.  I believe we used them at Eagle Crest and at Lawrence Welk, Escondido.
Bart


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 4, 2009)

We've used them on cruises - especially when we went with other people.  We bought ours at Radio Shack in PR as the other people already had theirs.   We had just sailed out of Nassau and I was in our cabin when I hear "Dad, Dad, come in Dad!  Dad answers and daughter says they're just approaching the ship - I look out the slider and we're sailing - freaked me out for a minute until I realized we were still getting reception from Nassau.  :hysterical:   To solve the frequency problem (not being on the same one as the help at the resort) you just agree on a channel amongst yourselves.


----------



## Kal (Apr 4, 2009)

These are perfect if you have no regard for anyone within hearing distance.  It is so special to be forced to listen to a broadcast of some drivel like:

"Can you hear me".  
"Yes, I can hear you, can you hear me".  
Where are you?"   
"Mommy loves you".

Please use a cell phone and speak softly so others aren't forced to listen.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 4, 2009)

Kal said:


> These are perfect if you have no regard for anyone within hearing distance.  It is so special to be forced to listen to a broadcast of some drivel like:
> 
> "Can you hear me".
> "Yes, I can hear you, can you hear me".
> ...



I'll have to check into texting each other.   Could be quite costly to use a cell phone to call.  

Considering my dd's ages, 23 and 18 the conversations, which I'm sure will be short and sweet, will probably go more like...

"Where are you girls?"
"We're at the casino"
"Your dad and I are going to dinner"
"Bring us back something":rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## normab (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes and it's been interesting!!!  Worked well on a cruise, and pre-cell phone days we used them at amusement parks when we split up.  Would always have some other families on the same channel,, but not a big problem.

Then we always take them to the caribbean where our cell phones don't work.  At the resort it was fine, but in Saint Maarten when we separate on Front Street--me to shop and DH to have a Heineken, we found out that the jewelers all use them too!! It was difficult to find a channel they were NOT using!  It was pretty funny!  Who would think that they would use W-Ts instead of phones!!

In the US we no  longer take them since our cell phones have national service.  But we still take them when leaving the US.


----------



## pittle (Apr 5, 2009)

When we were in Nuevo at the Grand Mayan this past Thanksgiving, a family next to us down on the beach had some and they worked quite well - they had 3 families traveling together.  We thought it was a great idea are planning to get some for our family vacations so that we can keep up with one another.  Cell phone charges add up in Mexico.

I saw some Mortorla ones at SAM's last week that have a 20 or 26 mile range.  I too, would be interested in hearing which ones work best.


----------



## pammex (Apr 5, 2009)

We used to use them in Mexico and yes we did experience problems with being on same channel as security in resorts, big stores etc, but no problem we just changed channels, now of course we use cell phones.....

The walkie talkies in my opinion remain a good idea for those traveling out of country etc, where cell phone usuage can really add up especially in Mexico...


----------



## lvhmbh (Apr 5, 2009)

KAL, they're just like cellphones in that you have to have some consideration for others.  We never yelled into ours as some people do with cellphones.  Why would you think THEY were better - it's the people using them!


----------



## NWL (Apr 5, 2009)

pittle said:


> I saw some Mortorla ones at SAM's last week that have a 20 or 26 mile range.  I too, would be interested in hearing which ones work best.



I have 2 older Motorola ones and they work well.  They also have a headphone jack.  I used an old mono ear plug with mine so I could hear it better in crowded situations.  I'm not positive, but you may be able to use a headphone with a microphone in the jack too.

Cheers!


----------



## Kal (Apr 5, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> KAL, they're just like cellphones in that you have to have some consideration for others. We never yelled into ours as some people do with cellphones. Why would you think THEY were better - it's the people using them!


 
You're correct, the world is full of inconsiderates.  However, granted cell phones are one small step up, my guess is the same people who feel they must shout into a talkie also shout into a cell phone.  At least with a cell phone you don't get the SQUAWK, SKREECH and background noise.

No matter what, it's just so special to be forced to listen to someone else mindlessly jabber on their pacifier.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 5, 2009)

Kal said:


> No matter what, it's just so special to be forced to listen to someone else mindlessly jabber on their pacifier.



I guess I could yell real loud.     I hardly think with as big as Atlantis is that too many people would notice a couple squeeks and squawks.  

But I guess there is always that one person...


----------



## Kal (Apr 5, 2009)

hefleycatz said:


> ...I hardly think with as big as Atlantis is that too many people would notice a couple squeeks and squawks....


 
It's about those people who are within 20 feet of the user.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 5, 2009)

Kal said:


> You're correct, the world is full of inconsiderates.  However, granted cell phones are one small step up, my guess is the same people who feel they must shout into a talkie also shout into a cell phone.



Don't always assume that those shouting into the cell phone are inconsiderate.  Far from being inconsiderate, I am just the opposite, always very polite and considerate of those around me.  However, when I talk to my father, who is 77, very hard-of-hearing, and refuses to get a hearing aid, I MUST shout.  If I am in a place where it is NECESSARY to be quiet, I will walk out of that area.  But if it's just because there are other people around, I will talk to him because it's usually important, short, and he gets upset when he can't reach me.  (And since he denies that he can't hear well, telling him I have to call him back when I'm someplace where I'm alone and can shout just doesn't fly.)

Hubby always gets upset with me when I talk loudly into the cell when I'm on with my dad - but sometimes you do what you have to do.


----------



## Kal (Apr 5, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> ...But if it's just because there are other people around, I will talk to him because it's usually important, short, and he gets upset when he can't reach me...


 
That is precisely the issue.  I applaud the talker who moves away from the area, completes their conversation and returns.  Otherwise, I guess the expectation is if all those other people don't like it, THEY can move away.


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 5, 2009)

Sometimes you're in a place where there is no where to move away to - say a crowded amusement park, or some place like that.  If I move away from YOU, I'm moving into someone else's space.  By the time I get to a space that is unoccupied within 20 feet or so (very hard to do in a place like WDW or on a crowded beach), my conversation is already done.  It's also usually easier to just talk to him then to tell him I'll call him back when I get to a private place.  HE doesn't get any of that because he doesn't think that I am shouting and he is not the most considerate of fathers.  And I'm sorry that I may be inconveniencing you and a few others for a few minutes, but ....so it goes.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 5, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> However, when I talk to my father, who is 77, very hard-of-hearing, and refuses to get a hearing aid, I MUST shout.



Luv2vacation,

Is your dad a veteran?  If so, and if he's registered to receive health care from the VA - have him ask his Primary Care Provider for a consult for a hearing test. If you can, go with him to the appointment. 

Based on your comments, I'm sure the hearing test will show he's a candidate for hearing aids which the VA will provide him at little to no cost.  Your dad will probably balk and say he doesn't need them. Ok dad, just try them for a month - if you don't think they're helping you hear better, return them. You'll be surprised what you've been missing. Also, your hearing loss calls more attention to itself than the hearing aids will.

It's a tough stigma to break - good luck.


Richard


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks so much Richard.  Unfortunately, it's not the cost - it's the fact that he can't handle getting older.  And to him, admitting that he has a hearing loss is tantamount to admitting that he's ready for the grave.  At 77, except for a back problem that he's dealt with since as long as I can remember, he's in great physical shape - still rides his bike for a few miles every day, swims laps at the pool when it's warm enough, fixes things.  He also does some things that he shouldn't be doing - like climbing on the roof, cleaning the gutters, climbing up to organize the attic in the middle of the summer.  The problem is... he's a hard-headed German, obstinate and always right.


----------



## robertk1 (Apr 6, 2009)

We've used them for years. As my kids got older and wanted to wander the neighborhood, I sent them out with a walki talki. I told them if they were out of range they went too far.

Then I set the signal strength to low LOL


----------



## isisdave (Apr 7, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> Hubby always gets upset with me when I talk loudly into the cell when I'm on with my dad - but sometimes you do what you have to do.



luv2vacation,

Shouting into a cell phone can only make the volume at the other end a little louder before it distorts, making your voice LESS understandable. The volume adjustment needs to be done at the receiving end, and presumably if your dad thinks you need to be louder, he thinks _everyone_ needs to be louder.

Every cell phone has a volume adjustment, but some are harder to use than others.  Worse, most activate only when a call is active, so it's hard to demonstrate how to activate and set the volume control.  If his cell phone volume control is too hard to find and use, he might benefit from a simpler unit.

In the meantime, if you find that you need to be louder, talk across your microphone, not into it.  Actually most phones now have the mike where you do this automatically, like in the bottom edge of the phone.  Alternatively, point the phone's mike opening at your mouth and speak more softly ... it may be that a slightly softer but less distorted voice is easier to understand. Try this with someone with normal hearing first to see if it is likely to help with your dad.

Or try, on your end, one of the combination ear-mikes that pick up your voice via your ear canal ... raising your voice may distort less this way.


----------



## NTHC (Apr 8, 2009)

We use ours all the time and wouldn't leave home without them.  As a matter of fact a few years ago in Yellowstone Park we had people asking us to borrow ours because we were the only ones who could be in contact with each other....no cell phone service.


Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 8, 2009)

luv2vacation said:


> Don't always assume that those shouting into the cell phone are inconsiderate.  Far from being inconsiderate, I am just the opposite, always very polite and considerate of those around me.  However, when I talk to my father, who is 77, very hard-of-hearing, and refuses to get a hearing aid, I MUST shout.  If I am in a place where it is NECESSARY to be quiet, I will walk out of that area.  But if it's just because there are other people around, I will talk to him because it's usually important, short, and he gets upset when he can't reach me.  (And since he denies that he can't hear well, telling him I have to call him back when I'm someplace where I'm alone and can shout just doesn't fly.)
> 
> Hubby always gets upset with me when I talk loudly into the cell when I'm on with my dad - but sometimes you do what you have to do.



Ignore everybody else -- they'll have an elderly parent of their own some day, or be one.  Then they'll understand.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 8, 2009)

*We vote for cell phones*

We use walky talkies when we're wilderness camping and places like that and have had great success with them.  We tried them at WDW last year and they were horrible.  The park is too loud to hear them well enough unless you turn up the volume very high, and there are many other people with walky talkies in the park.

This year we bought $10 cell phones from Virgin Mobile -- they came with $10 airtime.  They're cheaper than my walky talkies and completely replaceable.  You can text, leave messages, call somebody other than each other.  We think this is a better solution for us.


----------



## dixie (Apr 9, 2009)

*Which walkie talkies and specifics work well on a cruise ship?*

I would appreciate the information! Cost? where did you buy them!

Thanks!


----------



## grapevine24 (Apr 10, 2009)

We took some walkie-talkies to Disney a few years ago. It was a really good idea in theory, but didn't work out very well. Seems like a lot of other people had the same idea, so we were constantly bombarded with other peoples' conversations. 

On a more recent trip to Disney, we hardly noticed any walkie-talkies. People must be using cell phones more.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 10, 2009)

dixie said:


> I would appreciate the information! Cost? where did you buy them!
> 
> Thanks!



I bought a couple a local Radio Shack about six years ago.  A couple of years ago I added two more during a Woot-off.

We use them when skiing, when we may have three or four people (or groups of people) on different areas of the mountain. We can all converse together.  Cell phone coverage is often spotty on many ski resorts.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 13, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I bought a couple a local Radio Shack about six years ago.  A couple of years ago I added two more during a Woot-off.
> 
> Ok, I'll bite.   What's a Woot-off?


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 13, 2009)

dixie said:


> I would appreciate the information! Cost? where did you buy them!
> 
> Thanks!



We like the Cobra walky talkies -- they're completely compatible to use together ie if we need to have 3 or more people using them, even if they're different models.

All of them are rechargeable but we have one set that also takes AA batteries (for when we're wilderness camping for more than a few days)


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2009)

hefleycatz said:


> Ok, I'll bite.   What's a Woot-off?



www.woot.com sells 1 item a day starting at midnite central time until it's gone- generally. From time-to-time they close out the stuff that didn't sell-out with a new item every 20-30 minutes. This is a woot-off. Some woot-offs are 'a bag o' crap'. For a couple of bucks you buy a grab bag of whatever they send you. Generally Bags o' Crap sell out in minutes. They also have t-shirts and wine. Domestic shipping is always $5 on anything except t's which are shipped free.

Jim Ricks


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 13, 2009)

Woot.com Neat!  You'll never know what you'll learn at TUG.  

Worth the price of my membership!


----------



## kelela92 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, if the OP gets the ones I had, they just beep. Not some obnoxious ringing that sounds like some rap song, but a beep. Just a beep. And I have to agree with everyone else, there's always one inconsiderate arse that's going to piss someone off no matter what they're doing (cellphone, regular phone, radio, talking to himself, etc). 


For those that used their cellphones on cruises, I'm curious, did you get reception while at sea (near land) or just in port? And/or did you end up using the ships "service"? I ask, because on my first and only cruise (Alaska), we got no reception in most of the ports, definitely not at sea or away from land, and on the ship, I think it was going to cost us $2.95/minute or something outrageous like that. Ditto with texts. So, cellphones were useless to us. We all just turned them off and put them away. I'm just curious as to what kind of cruises it worked on (for future reference).


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks like it walkie-talkies for us in Harborside.

Just checked with our cellular carrier,      waaaayyyyy too much to talk or to text.  I won't have a problem with that, but dd's will.   

Oh well,  I pay the bill.


----------

